# Three barges 6/15/12



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got out too three barges after some trouble with the navigation on the boat, dropped anchor around 12, spearfished for the first time and about had a good red snapper but he got away, gotta get used to the gun fished until about 4 over the rubble close to the barges and my uncle caught a 17 in snapper. Trolling back to the pass and the king/ Spanish were out in force. Got one good king and one nice Spanish. Even though my uncle was the only one who got any fish it was a great day on the water after all the storms. Will post pics when I get to a computer


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

congrats sounds like fun!


----------

